# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى ذوي الإحتياجات الخاصة >  >  العلاج الطبيعي و الشلل الدماغي

## علي pt

**
*دور العلاج الطبيعى المكثف لتأهيل أطفال الشلل الدماغى* 

*قبل ان نقارن بين برامج العلاج الطبيعى المكثفة لأطفال الشلل الدماغى و بين طرق العلاج الأخرى يجب اولا ان نعلم ماذا يعنى ضمور خلايا المخ او كما يشاع هذا الاسم الغير صحيح (الشلل الدماغى) :* 
*تعنى كلمة ضمور خلايا المخ اى موتها و تلفها و انتقالها الى اللاعودة اى ان تلك الخلايا لن تصبح قادرة على الاستجابة لاى انواع العلاج لانها اصبحت غير موجودة اصلا .* 

*و لكن دعونا نرى قدرة الله فى خلقة قلو فرضنا ان احد الناس قام بالتبرع باحد كليتيه لشخص اخر لن يموت و لكن ما يحدث ان كليته الاخرى تتضخم بعض الشىء و تقوم بعمل وظيفة الاثنين معا و لكنة لن يصبح مثل الشخص الذى يعيش بكليتية سليمتين طبعا كذلك من يتبرع بأحد فصي الكبد مثلا يكمل حياتة بشكل طبيعى جدا و لكن ببعض التحفظات مثلا .* 
*الشخص الذى يصاب بالأنزلاق الغضروفى مثلا نجد انة بعد فترة الراحة يعدل العمود الفقرى من وضعه كي يخفف الحمل من على الغضروف و الفقرة المصابة .* 
*سبحان الله !!* 
*لذلك يجب ان نعلم ان المخ البشري به مليارات الخلايا المستعدة لتتعلم عمل هذه الخلايا الميتة و تقوم به ليصبح صاحب ضمور المخ انسان مستقل باذن الله قدر المستطاع*
*و لكى نفهم اكثر و نتخيل قدرات المخ البشري نضرب مثال ان مركز الكتابة فى المخ يوجد فى النصف الايمن للشخص الاعسر و العكس اي انه يوجد مركز واحد فقط للكتابة فلو فرضنا مثلا ان احد الاشخاص فقد يده اليمنى التى يكتب بها هل من الممكن ان يستطيع ان يكتب بيده اليسرى علما بان مركز الكتابة المسئول كان ليده اليمنى فقط؟* 
*الاجابة نعم طبعا يستطيع و لكن كيف و متى ؟*
*يستطيع ان يكتب بيده اليسرى و لكن هل لو قام بعمل جلسات كهربية تعلمه او لو قام باخذ اى ادوية منشطة لمخه هل تجعله يستطيع ان يكتب طبعا لا . لا يوجد دواء فى الدنيا يجعلك تكتسب المهارات سوى دواء واحد و هو التدريب على اداء هذه المهارات بقدراتك الموجودة مهما كنت تراها ضئيلة فمع الوقت ستصير شيئا كبير باذن الله .*
*اذن على هذا الشخص الفاقد ليده اليمنى ان يقوم بتدريب يده اليسرى على الكتابة مع العلم بعدم وجود مركز لها فى المخ و لكنه بمرور الوقت يستطيع ان يكتب بها جيد جدا و يستعملها فى كل شىء*
*طب و متى يستطيع اي كم يستغرق من الوقت كى يتعلم ؟*
*و الى اى درجة ستصل اليها يده اليسرى من اجاده الكتابة ؟*
*لا يستطيع احد ان يتنبا بقدرات المخ البشرى و لكن المعروف بديهيا ان العضو الذى لا يستخدم يضمر و العكس صحيح*
*اذن على هذا الشخص ان يدرب يدة اليسرى اكبر وقت ممكن فى اليوم كى يصل بها الى اعلى درجات الاجادة*
*و لكن لا تصل يدة اليسرى لنفس مستوى يدة اليمنى و لكن لا يوجد سقف للتحسن ليدة اليسرى اى انى كلما استعملها اكثر اجاد الكتابة اكثر و اكثر*
*طب هل يستطيع نفس الشخص ان يتعلم مثلا ركوب الدراجات و السيارات و الطائرات و البواخر و ركوب الخيلالى غير ذلك من المهارات ؟*
*طبعا يستطيع لان قدرات المخ البشرى لا حدود لها فهو يشبة الهارد ديسك فى الكمبيوتر و لكن الفرق ان الهادر ديسك يمتلىء بالمعلومات و لكن المخ البشري لا يمتلىء و يظل الشخص يكتسب المهارات و يتعلمها حتى الموت*
*و لكن بالتدريب السليم على هذة المهارات.*
*و ايضا نجد بين الناس الشخص الذكى و الشخص الغبى و الشخص الصبور و الاخر كذا و كذا و كلا يتعلم على حسب قدراتة اولا و اخيرا .*
*لم اجد طريقة ابسط من هذه لشرح معنى الضمور و طريقة علاجة .* 
*اذن فالاطفال الذين يعانون من الضمور فى المخ قادرون على التعلم و لكن كل طفل على حسب قدراته ومدى تاثير هذا الضمور و لكن لا يوجد طفل ميئوس منة و لا يوجد سقف لتحسن هؤلاء الاطفال فلا نستطيع ان نقول مثلا ان هذا الطفل اخره انه يقعد و لكن الى جعله يجلس يجعله يمشى و يقف و لكن بالتدريب و كل مرحلة و ليها طريقة علاجها ولذلك يجب ان يدربوا على اداء المهارات المختلفة و خطوة خطوة نجد ان مشاكلهم الجسمانية الناتجة عن الضمور تتحسن و نرى الطفل اصبح شىء اخر*
*و لكن يجب الاخذ فى الاعتبار ان الشخص الطبيعى كلما كبر قلت قدرتة على الاستيعاب و التعلم لذلك فهؤلاء الاطفال الذين يعانون من مشاكل الشلل الدماغى العلاج الطبيعى بالنسبة لهم فى الصغر كالنقش على الحجر و فى الكبر كالنقش على الماء* 
*و يعنى العلاج الطبيعى المكثف ان الطفل يجب ان يقضى اكبر قدر ممكن فى صحبة اخصائيين العلاج الطبيعى للوصول الى اكبر قدر من التحسن ممكن فى اقصر وقت*
*فلو سال احد مثلا ان قضاء الطفل لست ساعات علاج طبيعى ممكن ان يكون منتهى الاجهاد له ؟*
*طبعا لا لان هذا الطفل يوضع لة برنامج علاجى و ليس رياضى يحدد هذا البرنامج اولا و اخيرا حالة الطفل فيوضع على حسب قدراتة و مشاكلة فهو لا يمثل لة اى اجهاد .* 

*ارجو ان اكون شرحت الموضوع بشكل بسيط ليفهمة اولياء امور هؤلاء الاطفال كى يحصل هؤلاء الاطفال على افضل فرص العلاج لان منهم الكثيرين جدا تكون حالتهم و الله فى منتهى البساطة و يمكن له ان يصبح معتمد على نفسه بشكل اكثر من 95 فى المائة و لكنه لا يجد فرصة العلاج المناسبة و الصحيحة .*

*و اليكم بعض فوائد برامج العلاج الطبيعى المكثفة* 
*- تحسّين قدرات الحركات الضخمة (الجلوس - الوقوف - المشي - الحبو - التقلب......الخ)*
*- تحسّين قدرات الحركات الدقيقة ( حركة اليدين)*
*- تنبيه مهارات الوصول للأطراف العلوية* 
*- تقوية العضلات الخاصة بمهارات الوصول الخاصة بالأطراف العلوية* 
*- تدريب وإعادة تدريب الجهاز العصبي المركزي neural plasticity*
*- .زيادة التحكم في النغمة العضلية في الاتجاه الطبيعي من خلال neural plasticity* 
*- تحسّين وضعية الجسم لأقرب ما يمكن إلى الطبيعي.* 
*- الوصول إلى القدرة الوظيفية القصوى لدى المريض.* 
*- يعيد الوظيفة الفسيولوجية الطبيعية للمفاصل.* 
*- يعيد الوظيفة الفسيولوجية الطبيعية للعضلات.* 
*- يعيد الوظيفة الفسيولوجية الطبيعية للعظام.* 
*- يقلل الحساسية المفرطة للمس .* 
*- يعلم النمط الصحيح للحركة.* 
*- ينبه الجهاز الحلزوني ( المسؤل عن الاتزان في الحركة و عن الانتباه في النواحي الذهنية)* 
*- يحسّن الاتزان والتوافق العضلي العصبي.* 
*- تدريب المريض علي استعمال إمكانياته وقدراته القوية للتعوّيض عن قدراته الضّعيفة.* 
*- تدريب المريض على السيطرة علي تشنج العضلات، ونقص التوتر، والحركات اللاإرادية.* 
*- تنبيه وزيادة مهارات المريض المضادة للجاذبية.* 
*- زيادة القوة المضادة للجاذبية عند المريض.* 
*- تحسّين القدرات الخاصة بالإدراك الحسي.* 
*- يحسّن الكلام عن طريق تقوية العضلات الخاصة بالتنفس و ايضا عن طريق زيادة الحركة و* 
*بالتالي زيادة المدارك و ايضا تقوية العضلات الخاصة بالكلام مثل الشفاه و اللسان و سقف الحلق.* 
*- تحسّين المهارات الأكاديمية.* 
*- تحسين المهارات الاجتماعية* 

*م/ن*

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

موضوع جدا راااااااااااااااااااااائع
وفعلا بالتمرين والممارسه ممكن الاستفاده من باقي الاعضاء

يسلمواا خيوة على موضوعك الرائع

----------


## فرح

اللهم صلي على محمدوعلى آل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين 
وعجل بفرج مولاي الحجه المنتظر روحي فداء تراب قدميه الشريفه
اخووووي عـــــــلي pt
احسنت وبارك الله في جهووودك الطيبه
اختياااار راااائع وموفق ...
وان شاء الله يستفيد منه الوالدين ،،
وربي يعااافي كل مرض بحق مريض كربلاء 
الامام السجاد عليه السلام ..
خيي دوووم نشتاااق الى روووعة ماتقدمه من مفيد
دمت بحفظ الرحمن ورعايته

----------


## نبراس،،،

راائع جدا اخيي العزييز علي
 مشكوور على هذا الجهد الكبير
دمت بخيير وعافييه

----------


## ورده محمديه

طرح غايهـ في الروعهـ 
بوركت عليه 
ويعطيك ربي الف عافيه 
موفق .. وعساك على القوه

----------


## علي pt

*دمعة الأحزان*

*فرح*

*قمي*

*وردة محمديه*
*شكراً لكم على المرور العطر ..
أسعدني تواجدكم*

----------


## شوق المحبة

الـ س ـلام ع ـليكم والرح ـمه ..


س ـبحآن المولى ،، فلا يأس مع قدرته ع ـز وَج ـل ..


خ ـيي ع ـلي ،، أش ـكرك على ج ـمال هذا الطرح الرائع ..


ع ـطآآآك ربي الـ ع ـآآفيه وع ـسآآآك عالقووه ..


دمتَ بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## علي pt

أختي شوق المحبة
شكرا لتعطير الصفحة بتواجدكم

لاعدم إن شاء الله
ودمتم بحفظ الباري

----------

